# Show us your RSPs



## dihsmaj (Apr 6, 2011)

I really like the look of these guys, and a lot of other species have 'Show us your' threads, so why not this one?
Anyone have any pics?


----------



## FlashBang (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't think there is enough variation in them for a 'show us your thread'. Heres mine having a ball in her cage.


----------



## sammy_01 (Apr 8, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## D3pro (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/show-us-rough-scaled-pythons-150849/


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 8, 2011)

D3pro said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/show-us-rough-scaled-pythons-150849/


 I know that, but it's old, and no-one posts in it, so I was wanting to see some other pics, probably updated.


----------



## yommy (Apr 11, 2011)

some from tonight


----------



## Blackstik (Apr 12, 2011)

These guys are absolutely gorgeous. I reckon I'll make a rough scaled my second snake, once I've got a bit more experience with my woma under my belt. Love those eyes on your second pic Yommy


----------



## sookie (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey yommy......they look pretty cool,esp the blue eyes in pic 2.I know nothing about this species of snake,venemous?being rough scaled i bet they feel odd,yes?are they friendly,good feeders,good handlers?how big do they finally peak at?what kind of requirements to keep one of these beauties........and finally what's the damage to buy one?


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## harley0402 (Apr 17, 2011)

walpole_reptiles said:


> View attachment 195725
> View attachment 195726


 His head looks very big for his body lol


----------



## mark83 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice Allison. I'm looking forward to getting mine


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 18, 2011)

sookie said:


> Hey yommy......they look pretty cool,esp the blue eyes in pic 2.I know nothing about this species of snake,venemous?being rough scaled i bet they feel odd,yes?are they friendly,good feeders,good handlers?how big do they finally peak at?what kind of requirements to keep one of these beauties........and finally what's the damage to buy one?



From what I know;

Non-venomous, I've heard they're docile, they're supposedly great feeders once established, okay handlers. I've read various things about size, sometimes 1.8, maximum 2.5... 
All I know is in Vic you need an advanced licence as they're quite new to the hobby. I've heard hatchies go for $400 - $700... which is a good improvement since '07, from when I've read they were $11k a hatcho pair.


----------



## rodney (Apr 19, 2011)

these are a very interesting snake to keep one of my favorite


----------



## Chris101 (Apr 23, 2011)

yommy really like the dark colouration you have there!!!

Here is one my girl


----------



## yommy (Apr 23, 2011)

your girls not bad looking herself??

thing i like abot roughies people just think they are just a brown and tan snake though there are so many shades in between. I love the really dark ones as they contrast really well when they change shades at night and can be quite striking


----------



## yommy (Apr 27, 2011)

show from the weekend


----------



## congo_python (Apr 27, 2011)

My two when they were alittle younger,they bred the season just gone and the hatchys are just a pleasure to rear.The parents are great feeders and a dream to handle especially love their feel when you handle them,their eyes are so mesmirising and follow you around the room.i also love how they can change colour from their normal colour to a ghosty look about them.


----------



## Wildcall (Apr 27, 2011)

My little girl ...Tink

Ps love all these RSP's


----------



## Blackstik (Apr 27, 2011)

Any chance someone could post a pic of one of their RSPs in the different colour change phases, for comparison? I'm really fascinated by this and would love to see it.


----------



## yommy (Apr 27, 2011)

Blackstik said:


> Any chance someone could post a pic of one of their RSPs in the different colour change phases, for comparison? I'm really fascinated by this and would love to see it.



Not my picture, found on the net when i was researching these guys, but i think it is what your after.


----------



## Blackstik (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, that's a fairly big difference, thanks Yommy. 

The missus said last night that she'd like to get another snake, so now it's just a matter of convincing her that a roughie is the way to go and I'll be set!


----------



## yommy (Apr 28, 2011)

honesty i am a massive woma fan but you can't go wrong with a RSP for sure.

If she won't get a roughie defineatly get a woma


----------



## Blackstik (Apr 28, 2011)

yommy said:


> honesty i am a massive woma fan but you can't go wrong with a RSP for sure.
> 
> If she won't get a roughie defineatly get a woma


 
Yeah she wasn't keen on the idea of getting a snake at all when I first brought it up, as she had (possibly still has) a bit of a fear of snakes. But with persistance she eventually gave it the green light and we got a Tanami Woma back at the start of February. He's been fantastic and now the missus has no trouble with him at all, she confident and calm with him, so it's helped with her fear too. I was gonna get a bredli but did my research and once I read up about womas there was no other option for me.
I reckon the same thing has happened with roughies, I initially wanted a jungle for our second snake but having read up about these guys I reckon I want a rough scaled as much as I wanted a woma!
Won't happen for a while, as we want to make sure we are capable of looking after one, let alone two snakes but once we are then I'll be on roughie lookout for sure!


----------



## yommy (Apr 28, 2011)

Blackstik said:


> Yeah she wasn't keen on the idea of getting a snake at all when I first brought it up, as she had (possibly still has) a bit of a fear of snakes. But with persistance she eventually gave it the green light and we got a Tanami Woma back at the start of February. He's been fantastic and now the missus has no trouble with him at all, she confident and calm with him, so it's helped with her fear too. I was gonna get a bredli but did my research and once I read up about womas there was no other option for me.
> I reckon the same thing has happened with roughies, I initially wanted a jungle for our second snake but having read up about these guys I reckon I want a rough scaled as much as I wanted a woma!
> Won't happen for a while, as we want to make sure we are capable of looking after one, let alone two snakes but once we are then I'll be on roughie lookout for sure!



Good stuff womas and RSP are my favourite, you think womas are relaxed my RSP is the most placid snake i've ever owned in over 20 years of keeping, they make a great new addition to any collection.
As for adding to your collection i've always ask for forgiveness then permission for my purchases  and i've put together a nice collection over the years  i'm always in it the depth just varies  but i must say, i do have an understanding wife, most times.........................


----------



## Lozza (Apr 28, 2011)

yommy said:


> Good stuff womas and RSP are my favourite, you think womas are relaxed my RSP is the most placid snake i've ever owned in over 20 years of keeping, they make a great new addition to any collection.


 
I'll second that yommy - go the womas and RSP  My little RSP is really placid as well. I'll get some pics on the weekend to put up.


----------



## yommy (Apr 28, 2011)

sounds good lozza. Wouldlove to see em


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 29, 2011)

Loving these pics, nice animals. What are they like to keep?


----------



## yommy (Apr 29, 2011)

as easy as any other python, probably easier  But being a climber and percher supply branches etc. i have a vertical heat gradient rather then a horizontal as the cage is tall.
mine spends 1/2 the time perching and climbing and the other 1/2 of time on cage floor.
i hear they can be fussy eaters but all my friends that have them, and myself included have RSP that are pigs when it comes to feeding.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for that yommy  I like their eyes, very pretty... I like their teeth too, as long as they keep them in their mouth


----------



## yommy (Apr 29, 2011)

lol i haven't even seen the famous threat display as mine are so content. 
One thing that will suprise you is there strike range the 1st time you feed them. Tongs are a must  
and the ability they have to strike with their mouth almost 180' wide. Almost a flip flop head like that tooth paste ad on tv


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 29, 2011)

yommy said:


> lol i haven't even seen the famous threat display as mine are so content.
> One thing that will suprise you is there strike range the 1st time you feed them. Tongs are a must
> and the ability they have to strike with their mouth almost 180' wide. Almost a flip flop head like that tooth paste ad on tv


 
Lol, I have some tongs, but I'll be getting longer ones for my olive when he gets bigger, he's very enthusiastic about his food but he isn't very accurate when he strikes. Certainly don't want to cop those teeth when he's an adult. They definitely look like the people on the reach toothpaste add haha


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 29, 2011)

Can't wait until December.


----------



## zeke (Feb 25, 2012)

just thought id get this thread back up with pics of my new rsp from swampie


----------



## Samee (Feb 25, 2012)

our new lil girl Emery we got from snake ranch bout 3 weeks ago absolutely love her


----------



## Tristan (Feb 25, 2012)

Bah i want onnneeeee damn you wa


----------



## yommy (Feb 26, 2012)

Roughies originate from WA but you can't keep them there - Is that right????

What a stupid system if true..........


----------



## Tristan (Feb 26, 2012)

yommy said:


> Roughies originate from WA but you can't keep them there - Is that right????
> 
> What a stupid system if true..........



correct its a stupid system indeed


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 26, 2012)

Female





Male


----------



## benjamind2010 (Feb 26, 2012)

RSPCrazy, those are stunners! I'd love to own one some day


----------



## deebo (Feb 27, 2012)

this little one shed the other day.....


----------



## Serpentess (Feb 27, 2012)

My girl shed recently. She's just around the 700g mark at the moment.


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice! Im hoping to have some luck with my pair this season.


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 27, 2012)

i love the size of the head to the body. real chunkey, like a brown tree snake. def on my wanted list great pics everyone.


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Feb 27, 2012)

our boy and girl hoping to breed this year 

View attachment 240562
View attachment 240561


----------



## Owzi (Feb 27, 2012)

Roughies are one of the most captivating pythons. Their monitairy value may have come down but I certainly don't take for granted the oportunity to have them at home & I value my Roughies very highly.
It's ridiculous that WA keepers that would like to have this python are not allowed to. I understand WA will not allow animals from the Eastern states to be imported, but as written in John Weigel's article on Roughies- "Seven specimens were provided to the Western Australia C.A.L.M.'s West Kimberley regional office for inclusion in their worthwhile educational program"
Why couldn't these animals be part of a breeding program to supply the keepers of WA?
Weigel has managed to supply the rest of Australia with the founding five animals!


----------



## xterra (Mar 1, 2012)

My Little guy I got a few weeks ago. Looking forward to getting this one out of the tub and into a display enclosure.

Cheers Paul
View attachment 240904
View attachment 240906


Not sure why the other photos dont work.

View attachment 240945


----------



## deebo (Mar 1, 2012)

your attachments dont work for some reason paul......


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 2, 2012)

One of the pair I won in the VHS expo auction:


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 2, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> One of the pair I won in the VHS expo auction:



:evil:

:x:x:x

Nice RSPs Jezta


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 2, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> :evil::x:x:xNice RSPs Jezta


Your never going to let me forget are you, haha


----------



## xterra (Mar 2, 2012)

2nd try uploading these photo's. 

Paul
View attachment 241068
View attachment 241067


----------



## zeke (Mar 2, 2012)

Heres some new pics of my rsp who had there first feed with me tonight


----------



## Glidergirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Cool Pics, It's on my wish list. I have just bred my WA Blackheadeds so if anyone has got some RSP hatchlings and would like to do a swap please let me know.
Cheers


----------



## xmattstax (Mar 3, 2012)

looks absoutely stunning zeke. definately on my wish list


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 3, 2012)

zeke said:


> Heres some new pics of my rsp who had there first feed with me tonight



Mine just ate last night as well. I was a little paranoid as they are very young and had both only had a few feeds. Neither struck the mouse but both ate very quickly, so happy.


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 11, 2012)

My female shed a few days ago so I took a few photos this morning.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Sara_sabian what camera do you use? I can't wait to get my RSP!


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm using a canon 500D, paired with the canon 100mm f2.8 for these shots. You wont regret getting your rsp, they are amazing, second only to gtp IMO


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome, the pictures are amazing. I have a D7000 and can't wait to be able to take pictures like those!


----------



## Glidergirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I finally got one yesterday, and I am a little nervous of her now. She has already bitten me. In some of the photos I have noticed them in the "s" curl strike position is this something they just do when resting, mine does it and I am not sure if it's because she is thinking of striking. In another photo I saw one curled up in a ball, mine has done this as well and I figured it was because she was scared. They certainly have a differently Look about them wich is hard to read as in you are not sure if they are sizing you up to bite. When she bit me she was around my neck and my husband was in front of me and she was looking directly at him, I reached slowly for my coffee from the side of me and thats when she struck. Lightening quick. After that she struck at my husband and showed the threat mode mouth wide open, that was freaky to see. She is 2 years old I am hoping she will calm down, some ppl say they are docile some say missiles with teeth. 
Are they like GTP you dont get them out at night when they are in hunt mode?


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't have one yet but if she's in the s position she is ready to strike. Maybe let her settle in for a week or so without being disturbed as she is probably frightened being in new surroundings.


----------



## yommy (Mar 13, 2012)

sara_sabian said:


> My female shed a few days ago so I took a few photos this morning.



Absolute stunning pictures there Sara. Top looking animal, fast becoming my favourite species behind my woma's of course 

@ glider girl, as you bought a older animal it'll just take time, patience and trust building, Thats why i get most of my stuff from Hatchlings. But once they settle they are an absolute pleasure, all 3 of mine are puppy dogs. I don't want to meet those teeth


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's one from a photo shoot I did using my Canon 400D.

I love this photo.


----------



## Owzi (Mar 13, 2012)

Had a few of the hatchies out for a photo shoot, so thought I'd share some.




Glidergirl said:


> Well I finally got one yesterday, and I am a little nervous of her now. She has already bitten me. In some of the photos I have noticed them in the "s" curl strike position is this something they just do when resting, mine does it and I am not sure if it's because she is thinking of striking. In another photo I saw one curled up in a ball, mine has done this as well and I figured it was because she was scared. When she bit me she was around my neck and my husband was in front of me and she was looking directly at him, I reached slowly for my coffee from the side of me and thats when she struck. Lightening quick. After that she struck at my husband and showed the threat mode mouth wide open, that was freaky to see. She is 2 years old I am hoping she will calm down, some ppl say they are docile some say missiles with teeth.
> Are they like GTP you dont get them out at night when they are in hunt mode?



Glidergirl- congrats on your Roughie! 
Don't give up on her yet. In my opinion you really shouldn't have had her out handling her & around your neck on the first day you brought her home (I know it's tough). It's stressful for the animals changing environments & it may have just all been to much. Let her settle in for a week- make sure she then feeds for you- then try handling again. Keep the first few handling sessions brief & she should calm down. I personally don't handle at night as you say, thats when I feed my animals & they are always on high alert after dusk. My Roughies don't get handled much & I would still say they are docile.

Good luck,
Andrew


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 13, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Here's one from a photo shoot I did using my Canon 400D.
> 
> I love this photo.



Love it. I pay for mine tomorrow. Cannot wait!


----------



## Glidergirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep your right I did not even think about it, I guess i was too excited, I have taken out food for her today and will see if she feeds and I was thinking the same thing keep handling to a minimum and only in short sessions so that its a positive experience for her. I did realise once she had balled up that she was scared and thats when we put her away. I am really hope she does settle and becomes as docile as what everyone says.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm still yet to see the open mouth threat display. Mine are often in a strike position but neither have bitten me yet. In fact, the only time either have struck was my girl once when taking a photo. Most nights she does the night time fade, my boy hasn't done it once (that I've noticed) in the short time I've had them. They are both becoming very enthusiastic feeders. Here's my girl, no pics of the fella yet.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 13, 2012)

sara_sabian said:


> My female shed a few days ago so I took a few photos this morning.



Wow Sara :shock: Fantastic shots and a stunning RSP to boot.


----------



## yommy (Mar 13, 2012)

Great example of a night fader there sock puppet  it is particulary exciting when my really dark female does it.
They are one cool animal for sure......


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 13, 2012)

yommy said:


> Great example of a night fader there sock puppet  it is particulary exciting when my really dark female does it. They are one cool animal for sure......


Thanks mate, yeah I've only had mine a few weeks, they are definitely special.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 16, 2012)

Really bad iPhone image of Flynn. Once he doesn't want to kill me anymore I'll take some proper pictures. 


Erbitting the oarth.


----------



## Alexpython (Mar 22, 2012)

View attachment 243822
here is a picture of my new RSP i got from swampie this week,he is a hatchling and has a good dose of attitude, ha i love him!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is my bubba girl.
I love her to death.
Gosh she is amazing.


----------



## Alexpython (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Stompsy (Apr 2, 2012)

Alexpython said:


> View attachment 245497
> 
> 
> View attachment 245498



He's gorgeous. I got my RSP from swampie too, about two weeks after you. He was a feisty little thing to begin with but is now so placid and just curious of everything around him. I absolutely love him, especially his googly blue eyes. Took a few pictures of him the other day which I posted in another thread but I'll post them here too.


----------



## Alexpython (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah my guy bit me when I got him out of the pillow case to put him in his click clack,hence his name 'hades' hahah he is okay now,I've handled him twice no worries and he ate his first meal like a champ! Gets his 2nd feed in about 2 days!


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 2, 2012)

Mine flailed around with his mouth open, biting me on one arm and then the other. Bit me about 8 times, drew blood and all. I adore him.


----------



## Chris101 (Apr 4, 2012)

Chris101 said:


> yommy really like the dark colouration you have there!!!
> 
> Here is one my girl



Nearly a year on.


----------



## Benjamin_john (Apr 16, 2012)

akarsha said:


> He's gorgeous. I got my RSP from swampie too, about two weeks after you. He was a feisty little thing to begin with but is now so placid and just curious of everything around him. I absolutely love him, especially his googly blue eyes. Took a few pictures of him the other day which I posted in another thread but I'll post them here too.





Nice


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Apr 16, 2012)

Hopefully these two will give us some nice bubs this season.....


----------



## Carnelian (Apr 16, 2012)

Here are some pics my son, Fang101 on here, took of my baby boy. He is a Jan 2011 hatchie that I got of David - spilota_variegata.


----------



## cement (Apr 16, 2012)

Some really cool photos here, here's a shot of mine. The only time I have been bitten was when she missed the rat and grabbed my hand by mistake. The long teeth sure do penetrate, you can really really feel them in deeper then other pythons. Other then that I have never seen the defence posture they do when really scared and mine are very placid, though the male struck at my face one night (another food response bite) and I was just lucky he ran out of length 1 inch short!


----------



## yommy (Apr 16, 2012)

PMSL Cement, they do have a deceptively longer strike range then most pythons, top that with the 180' mouth and those teeth. 

That is why i have extremely long thongs for them


----------



## nasool (Apr 16, 2012)

This is our girl we got about 6 weeks ago. First RSP for us. She has been pretty flighty up until the last couple of times we handled her but never has been aggressive.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 16, 2012)

I just love RSP's. They are all just so pretty! Nice snakes all


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Apr 17, 2012)

sorry pics should be there now.



Morgan_dragon said:


> Hopefully these two will give us some nice bubs this season.....
> 
> View attachment 247829
> View attachment 247830
> ...





yommy said:


> PMSL Cement, they do have a deceptively longer strike range then most pythons, top that with the 180' mouth and those teeth.
> 
> That is why i have extremely long thongs for them



same, mine are fed from kitchen tongs! :lol:


----------



## Serpentess (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Glidergirl (Apr 17, 2012)

Ouch



akarsha said:


> mine flailed around with his mouth open, biting me on one arm and then the other. Bit me about 8 times, drew blood and all. I adore him.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 24, 2012)

Time for a change


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 24, 2012)

Glidergirl said:


> Ouch



Lol he's only about 40cms long, his teeth are tiny so it didn't hurt. Really hope I don't have to experience it when he's an adult though lol!



Sock Puppet said:


> Time for a change



Peek-a-boo!


----------



## yommy (Apr 24, 2012)

a few of my dark female being a green........


----------



## hrafna (Apr 29, 2012)

fresh from a slough!


----------



## Shotta (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice rsp's! the more i look at them the more i like them! is it true they are closely related to the green tree python?
also would you need an advanced license to keep these?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 30, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> would you need an advanced license to keep these?


They are a class 2 in NSW mate


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 22, 2012)

Well i can finally stop drooling and add to thread. Thanks to Dave Evans i got this little girl the other day. Super calm (except a chomp on my finger when i got her home and took her out the bag), and took a rat down that night with great enthusiasm.

crappy phone pics, let her settle in before i hastle her with the big camera...


----------



## Justdragons (May 23, 2012)

okay i want one right now! lol they are amazing. anyone got hatchy pairs at all? pm me??

so turns out RSP are on a specialist permit here in SA and there is no point paying for 6 months now only to pay for a year in 1 month  this makes me an un happy camper.. i hate to wait.. oh well guess it will give me time to find a pair of crackers


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 23, 2012)

Here's a new one I got last Friday.





This new girls parents are brother and sister of my stolen Roughie (Roudy).

Here's a photo of Roudy as a hatchling to compare too. (the head markings are almost identical).





I haven't taken a photo yet, but on Sunday, we went back and got another one for my fiancée. Because we can


----------



## Vixen (May 23, 2012)

One of mine, he loves to curl up in a ball, done so ever since he was a hatchy. None of my other pythons do this, is it a rough scaled thing or is he just unique? haha

EDIT: I just noticed the snake in the post above mine, perhaps it is just a RSP thing. :lol:


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 23, 2012)

Vixen said:


> One of mine, he loves to curl up in a ball, done so ever since he was a hatchy. None of my other pythons do this, is it a rough scaled thing or is he just unique? haha
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed the snake in the post above mine, perhaps it is just a RSP thing. :lol:



Yes, it's a Roughie thing. Young Roughies do it as a defense mechanism.


----------



## xterra (May 25, 2012)

Ozzie Python said:


> Well i can finally stop drooling and add to thread. Thanks to Dave Evans i got this little girl the other day. Super calm (except a chomp on my finger when i got her home and took her out the bag), and took a rat down that night with great enthusiasm.
> 
> crappy phone pics, let her settle in before i hastle her with the big camera...



Here is a clutch mate of yours Ozzie, this one is so calm to but has a really strong food response so I am sure I will get complacent at some stage and cop a feel of those teeth. 

This is my favourite snake closely followed by the GTP.

Cheers,
Paul
View attachment 253155


----------



## sigridshurte (May 25, 2012)

OMG look at the teeth :O


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 25, 2012)

Here's a photo of the new one we got for my fiancée.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 2, 2012)

Nom nom nom


----------



## Bradchip (Jun 24, 2012)

Got a little girl yesterday. Beautiful little thing, I couldn't be happier. Definitely the best python I've ever kept, and one very photogenic little girl!


----------



## zeke (Jul 26, 2012)

What would be the min and max enclosure size for an adult rsp?


----------



## Chris101 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but found a couple of old pics that I thought I might share.







- - - Updated - - -

Sorry for the bump, but found a couple of old pics that I thought I might share.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 5, 2012)

I got a nice photo of my two new girls cuddling.


----------



## yommy (Dec 20, 2012)

some of my trio from tonight


----------



## congo_python (Dec 20, 2012)

*Some of my girl the other night looking hungry hmmmm yummm*

She was up in this position and I thought it was a good time for a few shots, so I took out all her branches and vines and took the shots. Only narrowly mising being bitten once lol..... Also added an old pic I liked of her head.


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 22, 2012)

My darling sweetie, Chanel, who I pick up next week from Owzi  View attachment 274969
View attachment 274970


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a question for all the roughy owners. Are your roughies really crazy when hungry? Ours is an awesome handler but when he's hungry he continually attacks the tub until he's fed and then sometimes keeps doing it after he's finished his meal... Never seen any snake as crazy as he is about food!


----------



## Chris101 (Feb 2, 2013)

akarsha said:


> I have a question for all the roughy owners. Are your roughies really crazy when hungry? Ours is an awesome handler but when he's hungry he continually attacks the tub until he's fed and then sometimes keeps doing it after he's finished his meal... Never seen any snake as crazy as he is about food!



Both of mine are crazy feeders like you mention, however only one will strike the tub while the other will going hunting around her enclosure


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 2, 2013)

akarsha said:


> I have a question for all the roughy owners. Are your roughies really crazy when hungry? Ours is an awesome handler but when he's hungry he continually attacks the tub until he's fed and then sometimes keeps doing it after he's finished his meal... Never seen any snake as crazy as he is about food!



Mine enjoy their food, but I don't have any that go crazy for food.


----------



## yommy (Feb 2, 2013)

contrast between my girls


----------



## zeke (Feb 7, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 10, 2013)

Chanel, my little shnooky-snake: Got this dear little girl from Owitzi (on this forum) and couldn't be happier with her. Absolutely perfect temperament.


----------



## jbest (Feb 13, 2013)

The only pic i took in focus tonight


----------



## KristianG (Feb 13, 2013)

I love these threads, they're such a beautiful snake.


----------



## yommy (Aug 11, 2013)

couple from tonight


----------



## jbest (Aug 11, 2013)

​


yommy said:


> couple from tonight



Wow that's awesome mate I haven't seen anything with mine yet how long you been pairing them for?


----------



## Snapped (Aug 12, 2013)

Im new to Roughies, but have admired them for ages.
Now the proud owner of a lovely little male, 7 months old (8 months on the 14th) from Owzi.

Just got him a week ago, he fed the next night, got him out yesterday for a quick play, he's really lovely and inquisitive, and is settling in well. 

I'll add some pics when I'm on the comp, can't do it on the iPad.


----------



## yommy (Aug 12, 2013)

jbest said:


> ​
> Wow that's awesome mate I haven't seen anything with mine yet how long you been pairing them for?



Only started intro's at the start of this month, very much breeding bredli's for time frames.
Though his not shy with the dark girl, but secretive with the lighter female. 
1st season with these guys so time will tell but looking promising so far


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 12, 2013)

My contribution to the thread...


----------



## Mitchjamo (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Chris101 (Aug 27, 2013)

My recently departed RSP Thor. RIP buddy :cry:


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 27, 2013)

Chris101 said:


> My recently departed RSP Thor. RIP buddy :cry:
> 
> View attachment 295763



Sorry to hear that. He's a stunner by the way.


----------



## dannydee (Aug 28, 2013)

These have just become available in the UK.
For a male and female that hatched this year you'll need to pay £6000!


----------



## jbest (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty happy to wake up to this, this morning


----------



## Snapped (Sep 8, 2013)

Chris101 said:


> My recently departed RSP Thor. RIP buddy :cry:
> 
> View attachment 295763



Sorry to hear you lost your RSP, he certainly was a beaut.


----------



## swampie (Sep 8, 2013)

For those that are interested, Rsp's (at my place anyway)will start mating around June and usually lay mid to late this month.
My gravid girl is approx 10 days off laying....I have also found the best way to successful breeding is to put them together and leave them together for the whole mating season...
I pretty much put them together at the beginning of June and apart from weekly water changes I don't disturb them till the male comes out of the hide (think he gets kicked out) in around mid August and at this time I put him back in his own enclosure and the female will pre-lay within a few weeks after.... 

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## jbest (Sep 8, 2013)

swampie said:


> For those that are interested, Rsp's (at my place anyway)will start mating around June and usually lay mid to late this month.
> My gravid girl is approx 10 days off laying....I have also found the best way to successful breeding is to put them together and leave them together for the whole mating season...
> I pretty much put them together at the beginning of June and apart from weekly water changes I don't disturb them till the male comes out of the hide (think he gets kicked out) in around mid August and at this time I put him back in his own enclosure and the female will pre-lay within a few weeks after....
> 
> ...



Cheers for the info Alan. Always good to hear advice from guys in the know. These guys are definitely a little late to the party then. Pretty exciting to see for a first timer though.


----------



## yommy (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine only started mating last month placed the together on normal morelia timings last season and got no result this season later intros and heaps of mating activity.


----------



## No-two (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a great photo but here are mine a few weeks ago. They've been together all winter and this is the first time I've seen them copulating. See what happens I guess, I have heard July and August copulating is fairly standard, maybe yours are really early swampie?


----------



## 5potted (Oct 9, 2013)

This girl is getting a good size to her for next year, she's 1.6m and 1.3kgs as of today (I use crittersize an iPhone app to measure for those interested). Dodgy photo of me just for size comparison.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 9, 2013)

5potted said:


> This girl is getting a good size to her for next year, she's 1.6m and 1.3kgs as of today (I use crittersize an iPhone app to measure for those interested). Dodgy photo of me just for size comparison.



Tried PMing you but you have no space! Great pics


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 9, 2013)

5potted said:


> This girl is getting a good size to her for next year, she's 1.6m and 1.3kgs as of today (I use crittersize an iPhone app to measure for those interested). Dodgy photo of me just for size comparison.



Nice rsp, I am looking at getting one in the new year, what is the temperament of yours like?


----------



## jbest (Oct 9, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Nice rsp, I am looking at getting one in the new year, what is the temperament of yours like?


hey andy i know you didnt ask me lol but i love my rsps so much i had to throw in my 2 cents. Their temperaments are amazing none of my 3 have ever even looked like biting ( except for when being probed haha but i can understand for that time ) very curious and love climbing


----------



## 5potted (Oct 9, 2013)

Her nickname is puppy dog because she's a big softy. In the beginning most of mine were very flighty and tried to escape when being handled but have calmed down as they got older, they've never tried to bite though.


----------



## jbest (Oct 9, 2013)

5potted said:


> Her nickname is puppy dog because she's a big softy. In the beginning most of mine were very flighty and tried to escape when being handled but have calmed down as they got older, they've never tried to bite though.




and with teeth like those thank god


----------



## Amelia (Oct 10, 2013)

Mine are very calm, have never struck at me, perfect feeders. I can't say enough about these snakes, they've really won my affection.

Here is the newest guy bought from Vixen, he's a real sweetie.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/sale-snakes-43/3yo-male-rough-scaled-python-206492/

- - - Updated - - -

Female I bought from Snake Ranch, she's had a few sheds since this shot was taken.





(Picture is courtesy of Snake Ranch)


----------



## Stimm (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice RSP Amelia, is she that dark colour in the flesh?


----------



## 5potted (Oct 10, 2013)

My female is the pair that vixen was selling with that male Amelia. My pair I bought 3 years ago turned out to be 2 males, story of my life.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 10, 2013)

Stimm said:


> Nice RSP Amelia, is she that dark colour in the flesh?



She's very dark, nice contrast on her, the picture has a weird blue tinge to it though.



5potted said:


> My female is the pair that vixen was selling with that male Amelia. My pair I bought 3 years ago turned out to be 2 males, story of my life.



Small world huh? Did you end up keeping both your males?


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 9, 2013)

anyone else got a fatty to show off?


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Nov 9, 2013)

They say beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I have never been at all interested in Roughies. I have friends who love them and think they look awesome. They really are a niche thing. I really do however love their story and their rarity in the wild.


----------



## snakes73 (Nov 9, 2013)

Anyone hybridised them with any carpets or GTPs yet?


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 27, 2013)

I was thinking of adding one of these guys to my wish list but when I read they probably have the largest teeth of any snake, it kind of put me off abit


----------



## deebo (Nov 28, 2013)

My girl cooking her eggs at the moment.


----------



## yommy (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice dark girl fresh after a shed...


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 28, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> I was thinking of adding one of these guys to my wish list but when I read they probably have the largest teeth of any snake, it kind of put me off abit



Yeah, in comparison to their body. These guys aren't going to tear your limbs off and rip out your artery's, I certainly wouldn't let their teeth put you off, they are nowhere near the largest teeth of ANY snake.


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 28, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Yeah, in comparison to their body. These guys aren't going to tear your limbs off and rip out your artery's, I certainly wouldn't let their teeth put you off, they are nowhere near the largest teeth of ANY snake.


Ok, thank god.

i thought it seemed abit odd, when is first read it I was like "their teeth don't look overly big." "anacondas and retics must have really tiny teeth..." How can they grip some of the things they do?"

Ahhh im so stupid


----------



## humba_jumba (Nov 29, 2013)

snakes73 said:


> Anyone hybridised them with any carpets or GTPs yet?



thats the silliest comment ive ever seen...


----------



## snakes73 (Nov 29, 2013)

humba_jumba said:


> thats the silliest comment ive ever seen...



If you had two brain cells to rub together you may actually realise that what I posted was a question and not a comment. What is even more silly is making a comment without a supporting explanation of ones reasoning.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 29, 2013)

snakes73 said:


> Anyone hybridised them with any carpets or GTPs yet?



I did hear of someone breeding a Roughie to a GTP once, but I forgot the guys name. Apparently the offspring turned out really ugly.


----------



## humba_jumba (Nov 29, 2013)

crossing a roughie with a gtp... do I really need supporting evidence???


----------



## yommy (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyone crossing a RSP to anything other than a RSP needs to be cracked across the head with a bat...........


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 29, 2013)

yommy said:


> Anyone crossing a RSP to anything other than a RSP needs to be cracked across the head with a bat...........



I'll second that and I will wield the bat


----------



## d-dutz (Dec 3, 2013)

My new yearling love him to bits!


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 6, 2013)

Are roughies more terrestrial or arboreal? I'm just having abit of trouble finding that kind of info. Is length or height more important with housing


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 6, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Are roughies more terrestrial or arboreal? I'm just having abit of trouble finding that kind of info. Is length or height more important with housing



They're arboreal. Only 1 of my 4 roughies use their hides, the rest stay on their sticks almost all the time.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 6, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> They're arboreal. Only 1 of my 4 roughies use their hides, the rest stay on their sticks almost all the time.


Ok thanks


----------



## d-dutz (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry for so many pics I can't help myself he is so awesome and tame. everytime I walk past his tank I want play with him and take photos!


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## yommy (Dec 26, 2013)

1st ever clutch of roughies, pretty excited


----------



## reptalica (Dec 26, 2013)

Well done Brett. Looking pristine as usual. Don't mind these mate but it would take more then putting my arm up my back to give away the Woma's


----------



## yommy (Dec 26, 2013)

you can have both Ash in that 3rd pic there is a tub rack full of woma's hatcho's. I started with 1 RSP as a display animal and looks now... lol 

Womas are still No1 in my book but these aren't for off


----------



## RedFox (Dec 27, 2013)

So cute. I was planning to get one this season, but now it looks like I will have to wait for next season.


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 27, 2013)

RedFox said:


> So cute. I was planning to get one this season, but now it looks like I will have to wait for next season.


That is bad news, why the wait?


----------



## RedFox (Dec 27, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> That is bad news, why the wait?



I was planning on getting a RSP and a julatten jungle but I already spent my reptile budget and then some on some other pythons I wanted.

So not really bad news at all.


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 27, 2013)

RedFox said:


> I was planning on getting a RSP and a julatten jungle but I already spent my reptile budget and then some on some other pythons I wanted.
> 
> So not really bad news at all.


Hahaha, I like that. Reptile budget. I will have to ask my wife if I can have a reptile budget. What else did you get this year? I am hoping to get a RSP as soon as they are ready.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah I'm a Uni student so everything has a budget. I also only have to look after myself so there is no asking for forgiveness or permission.  

I ended up with a lovely pair of Uluru womas to go with my favourite boy. And a pair of boodaries who I wasn't really in the market for, but am really excited to receive. 

I also have my name down for another python when it becomes available but we'll see later down the track if that eventuates. 

So yeah no RSP for me just yet.


----------



## yommy (Dec 28, 2013)

Who likes the Dark RSP?? here is the mother to the current clutch


----------



## congo_python (Dec 28, 2013)

My guys have just started hatching out today and the first out is huge. Pics soon

- - - Updated - - -



yommy said:


> Who likes the Dark RSP?? here is the mother to the current clutch



Each to their own but I like the high contrast RSP's.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 28, 2013)

Mine arent due for over 2 weeks! The anticipation is killing me...


----------



## congo_python (Dec 28, 2013)

Jazzz said:


> Mine arent due for over 2 weeks! The anticipation is killing me...



My guys went 59 days this season and last was 60 days till hatch.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah just over 2 weeks is at 60 days. Its my first time breeding so im pretty excited!


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 28, 2013)

congo_python said:


> My guys have just started hatching out today and the first out is huge. Pics soon
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I like the high contrast RSP's better as well but love the eyes an them.


----------



## yommy (Dec 28, 2013)

congo_python said:


> My guys have just started hatching out today and the first out is huge. Pics soon
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



That's alright I have both


----------



## congo_python (Dec 28, 2013)

yommy said:


> That's alright I have both



That's the way to do it haha, Just weighed my first out and it's 20g's aswell


----------



## yommy (Dec 29, 2013)

Good strong weight. Spoke to the bloke I got my male from and he averaged 16-18g So im thinking anything over that is a bonus


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 18, 2014)

:d:d:d


----------



## No-two (Jan 18, 2014)

Congrats Jazz, they're such cute babies.


----------



## Cory_the_Cat (Jan 25, 2014)

Im not expecting to many replies but Im really keen to know who has any RSP's that are showing signs of a developing lateral stripe marking variation from the head down. Im sitting on something pretty exciting (well I think so anyway) but I need more animals, especially a good male, to really get it happening. I know of a couple in nth queensland but haven't seen any others yet.


----------



## zeke (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## andynic07 (Feb 2, 2014)

A couple of not so good quick pictures before I put my newest snake in his new home.








Thanks [MENTION=809]swampie[/MENTION]


----------



## beastcreature (Feb 6, 2014)

Hatchling Roughies are the cutest.


----------



## yommy (Feb 9, 2014)

yes they are


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## RedFox (Feb 9, 2014)

Cory_the_Cat said:


> Im not expecting to many replies but Im really keen to know who has any RSP's that are showing signs of a developing lateral stripe marking variation from the head down. Im sitting on something pretty exciting (well I think so anyway) but I need more animals, especially a good male, to really get it happening. I know of a couple in nth queensland but haven't seen any others yet.



Rather than chasing another striped one which people would be reluctant to sell, why don't you put the father over her to see if it is genetically inheritable. 

Would love to see pics, of you don't mind sharing.


----------



## HayleyChuck93 (Feb 25, 2014)

My new yearling RSP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 25, 2014)

Just chillin.






Cory_the_Cat said:


> Im not expecting to many replies but Im really keen to know who has any RSP's that are showing signs of a developing lateral stripe marking variation from the head down. Im sitting on something pretty exciting (well I think so anyway) but I need more animals, especially a good male, to really get it happening. I know of a couple in nth queensland but haven't seen any others yet.



I have a big female with this striping, this is something I'm also keen to work on, as I struggle to find many others out there with this striping. 

I would of bred her this season, but my male was stollen and I was only able to replace him with a hatchling, which needs time to grow. He should be ready for next season though.


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 25, 2014)

Just love how they are all pretending to be Ball Pythons! Totally beyond gorgeous


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 25, 2014)

Can finally join the thread with one of my own!! Got him from the VHS expo, will grab some more once he has settled in a bit more.


----------



## Cory_the_Cat (Feb 26, 2014)

RSPcrazy said:


> Just chillin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For starters that is a cracking photo! Onto the stripe issue Im kinda in the same boat. She will be ready to breed this season coming but I really only want to put a good looking male over her to give every chance of further developing the markings. Her mother has a stripe and one of her brothers but the guy I got her off has kept them to breed together in the future. Luckily for me though my girl had the best stripe and he has given me first dibs on any offspring but I would really love to find another less related male in the mean time. The first one I ever saw with a proper stripe was a nice male belonging to a guy in Cairns but when I tried to talk to him about it he took it the wrong way and I think I scared him off. If Im lucky Ill win lotto soon so I can make him an offer he cant refuse! lol! I tell you what to RSPcrazy, you show me your stripe and Ill show you mine?

- - - Updated - - -



And this is one of my other girls, Emery.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 26, 2014)

Cory_the_Cat said:


> For starters that is a cracking photo! Onto the stripe issue Im kinda in the same boat. She will be ready to breed this season coming but I really only want to put a good looking male over her to give every chance of further developing the markings. Her mother has a stripe and one of her brothers but the guy I got her off has kept them to breed together in the future. Luckily for me though my girl had the best stripe and he has given me first dibs on any offspring but I would really love to find another less related male in the mean time. The first one I ever saw with a proper stripe was a nice male belonging to a guy in Cairns but when I tried to talk to him about it he took it the wrong way and I think I scared him off. If Im lucky Ill win lotto soon so I can make him an offer he cant refuse! lol! I tell you what to RSPcrazy, you show me your stripe and Ill show you mine?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Funny you should say you saw the striped on in Cairns, I got my female from Cairns tropical zoo. She's going into shed right now, so she's very dull, but I'll see if I can get a photo of the striping tomorrow. 
In the meantime, here's an old top view photo of her. It's pretty hard to see the striping from this angle, but it finishes where her neck stops doing an S and starts straitening out.




- - - Updated - - -
[MENTION=35155]Cory_the_Cat[/MENTION] sorry for this horrific photo, but she refuses to stay still and when she does, she will S up, which hides the striping.




Alright, let's see yours


----------



## Cory_the_Cat (Feb 26, 2014)

RSPcrazy said:


> Funny you should say you saw the striped on in Cairns, I got my female from Cairns tropical zoo. She's going into shed right now, so she's very dull, but I'll see if I can get a photo of the striping tomorrow.
> In the meantime, here's an old top view photo of her. It's pretty hard to see the striping from this angle, but it finishes where her neck stops doing an S and starts straightening.
> 
> Alright, let's see yours


Really? Haha the guy Im talking about works at the zoo! Definitely don't think that's a coincidence! Yours looks very similar to mine. I reckon there is probably a good chance they are closely related. I don't know why but I cant get my pics to come up big like yours though.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 26, 2014)

Cory_the_Cat said:


> Really? Haha the guy Im talking about works at the zoo! Definitely don't think that's a coincidence! Yours looks very similar to mine. I reckon there is probably a good chance they are closely related. I don't know why but I cant get my pics to come up big like yours though.
> View attachment 306208



Definitely looks and sounds like they are related. You wouldn't happen to know what generation from wild caught they are would you?

My pics are bigger because I'm using "Photobucket".


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## yommy (Mar 1, 2014)

Whats the going rate on RSP Hatchies?


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 1, 2014)

$250-$300


----------



## yommy (Mar 1, 2014)

$250 seems cheap is that what you sell yours for Mr.James?


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 1, 2014)

There has been a huge price drop in Roughies. I do not breed them. Snake ranch have them listed for $275, and there are private breeders selling them for $250.


----------



## yommy (Mar 1, 2014)

At the end of the day its all about supply and demand isn't it........... 
They need to be fully established though as they can be temperamental......


----------



## 5potted (Mar 11, 2014)

My hopeful pair this year. The female is just over 1.5m and 1.8kg. The boy is about 1.3m and 1kg. One of my favourite pythons!!


----------



## GlenCoco (Mar 12, 2014)

Got this little guy a few days ago, such a cutie


----------



## GlenCoco (Mar 25, 2014)

View attachment 307743
View attachment 307744

tonight i noticed he was a bit pale and i figured its probably his night fade so here's a bit of a comparison. plus there's the 3 images that i posted above


----------



## zeke (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## princessparrot (Apr 17, 2014)

Why do these guys just keep getting higher and higher on my wish list?


----------



## humba_jumba (Apr 19, 2014)

This is Rufus!!!


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 24, 2014)

*My new roughie from swampie!!!!*

Introducing... CAKE!!! 







I am so so smitten by this lil guy... swampie was kind enough to drive down with two beautiful hatchies and I meant to take my time choosing but I just fell in love with him! 

Sorry about the crappy photos, I wanted to let him settle in so I just took a few quick snaps with my phone... he is a gentle curious little puppy, be warned I will be spamming a lot of pics (hopefully better photos with my D3200)!!!

Sooooo happy to be a part of Team Roughies  
Thanks again swampie!!


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 24, 2014)

Great choice in snake, Cake is a beauty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giggles (Apr 25, 2014)

(hopefully attachment works!) this is my boy, who also came from swampie! 
love love him


----------



## jacevy (Apr 25, 2014)

Hopefully this works.
This is a picture copied over from my other thread.
Also from Swampie.


I lovely snake. Only bitten once and tht was when the dog walked passed and he freaked. hehe he got my husband on the chin!!!


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 25, 2014)

[MENTION=39954]giggles[/MENTION] and [MENTION=37618]jacevy[/MENTION] nawwww our roughies are brosters!!! No wonder they're all so ravishing


----------



## GlenCoco (Apr 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B5Sp8dltsw
took a video of mine the other day
yet another one from swampie


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 25, 2014)

Beautiful snake!!! Thanks for upping it, not enough roughie videos on youtube.

YOU GO [MENTION=39850]GlenCoco[/MENTION]! (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## giggles (Apr 25, 2014)

oh they are just ravishing [MENTION=39720]Tigerlily[/MENTION]  i love how intrigued they seem with camera's, definitely posers! haha! My guy's so chilled, I only want a few more :3


----------



## jacevy (Apr 25, 2014)

I wouldn't say mine is super chilled. He certainly is constantly on the move and is very very curious. Never stopping. He is fast too. I've got a Woma and a Stimson and are both slugs. 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenCoco (Apr 25, 2014)

tell me about it
haha coco is a nickname i got dubbed cause of the movie so all good haha


----------



## Jarrah (Apr 25, 2014)

giggles said:


> (hopefully attachment works!) this is my boy, who also came from swampie!
> love love him



I have a clutch mate of yours!


----------



## giggles (Apr 25, 2014)

Jarrah said:


> I have a clutch mate of yours!



ohh pictures?


----------



## Jarrah (Apr 25, 2014)

[MENTION=39954]giggles[/MENTION]












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giggles (Apr 25, 2014)

Aww nice  I have a feeling I need to upsize mines enclosure though, after seeing others pics lol


----------



## Charlieee (Apr 26, 2014)

I love the heads on this species. They have the real "python" look unlike some species such as the woma. These guys are great  !!


----------



## kr0nick (Apr 26, 2014)

jacevy said:


> Hopefully this works.
> This is a picture copied over from my other thread.
> Also from Swampie.
> View attachment 309047
> ...



That is one wicked looking display enclosure  What are your dimensions for it? Did you make your own sandstone ledges or did you just buy pieces of sandstone.
Again that enclosure is really nice


----------



## jacevy (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah the whole thing is a converted tv enclosure. It is currently cordened off so that it is only pretty much what you see. The barrier will be removed when he is a yearling. I'll get a photo of the whole unit. My husbands Woma is in the bottom part. 




kr0nick said:


> That is one wicked looking display enclosure  What are your dimensions for it? Did you make your own sandstone ledges or did you just buy pieces of sandstone.
> Again that enclosure is really nice








Dimensions for the whole RSP enclosure are 1200 long, 700 high in main section and 900 high in side section and 500 deep. 

Currently the hatchy is just in 300 by 700 by 500.


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow. Beats watching the crap on TV any day for me!


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 28, 2014)

Some pictures of my RSP that I took today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't think I'll ever get over how beautiful their eyes are! [MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION] what camera did you use to take those photos, and was there much light in the room?

- - - Updated - - -

Also for everyone who got your snakes from swampie, just for comparison: once your snake settled in do you see it moving around much? I know they are crepuscular/nocturnal, but I'm in my room from 6pm-ish to 2/3am... and I NEVER see him in action. I know he IS moving around his enclosure because in the morning he's perched on a different branch, or pooed in a different spot, etc. He must be doing it in the early morning hours while I'm passed out dead... but shouldn't he be active in the evening too? If that's the case, all I can conclude is that he still doesn't feel very safe around me. 

He's in a starmaid with a heat mat on one end, basking spot 33 degrees and cool end 24-26. He's got hides in every single corner including a long egg crate and tubes to travel through plus an extra one in the middle, and two branches that he prefers to perch on rather than use the hides (the first two days he stayed in the hides but now he likes to snuggle at the top of the branches.

It will be a week tomorrow since I got him, and I was sooooo excited about handling him, but do you reckon I should wait until I start to see more activity from him? Should I give him a feed first? 

How long did it take for YOUR roughie to settle in... and how do you know when they are well and truly "settled" and ready for handling?

Thanks


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 30, 2014)

I took the shots with a canon dos 40d and some were taken with my everyday lens EFS 17-85mm and some with my macro 100mm f2.8 usm both in a darkish room with flash.


----------



## Jarrah (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi tigerlilly, definantly do see mine moving around. She's quite the little climber actually. You must just be missing him/her



Oh and I've had mine for about 3 weeks now and she's took two feeds and handles great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenCoco (Apr 30, 2014)

@tigerlilly i find my guy from swampie moves around most about 10pm-3am but hardly at all during the day. also i have a normal light globe aswell as a heat lamp to help with his day night cycles seeing i almost always have my blinds closed when im at home and i find as soon as i turn that globe off he moves around for about 10 mins before getting comfortable in a spot in ambush position (as shown earlier in this thread) even tho he may or not be hungry


----------



## Tigerlily (May 1, 2014)

[MENTION=40191]Jarrah[/MENTION] and [MENTION=39850]GlenCoco[/MENTION] thanks so much guys I think he heard me complaining because I just walked into my room and saw this!!!





The only thing I did different tonight is not use my laptop in my room so... Either he didn't like that or he's finally coming around )) 

sprawled out on a branch like that is nice and relaxed, right? He's still moving around as I discreetly type this from my phone so as not to disturb him lol (and god I hate using phones to type) anyway I'm so happy I just had to share this crappy pic bc it's such a milestone, yay I'm gonna handle him tomorrow FINALLY ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenCoco (May 1, 2014)

during a feeding session. i like this photo for the size comparrison between his neck and his belly, its really interesting how much their necks can stretch out when eating







thats a photo of us, or mainly me, watching TV on my bed, levi decided he was sleepy so he curled up in a ball and ell asleep in my hand


----------



## Tigerlily (May 2, 2014)

Nawwww so cute, like a little ball python!!! He's a lot smaller than I thought he was too, he must be from the same clutch as Cake! (I thought yours was older) I finally took him out yesterday and he was so calm... but such a curious explorer! Curious Cake I shall call him. 

I know what you mean about their necks... combined with their markings I reckon they're the giraffes of the reptile world.


----------



## GlenCoco (May 2, 2014)

[MENTION=39720]Tigerlily[/MENTION] hes fairly long, probably 50cm or so, as long as my arm, its just the fact that hes able to squeeze into such a small ball makes him look tiny. in the video i posted on the last page shows you how long he really is.
when i first got him he didnt eat for about a month but now hes like a machine always asking for more so he might be a little small compared to his clutchmates but he will deffinatly catch up soon


----------



## giggles (May 2, 2014)

hahahaha "giraffes of the reptile world" xD i agree xD My guy curls up like a ball python on his heat mat MOST of the day, he never really uses perches or hides; except once after a big upsize feed. he's still in a click clack though so i guess he must just feel secure enough. Gets active around 10-11pm, I was able to handle him the day after i got him, he fed that night too, then left alone for a couple days obviously, i didn't even realise he was in shed, but his calmness and curiosity overcame any fear he may have had. I still haven't "officially" named him  any ideas? haha i'm thinking Ramsay the Roughie 


He made himself at home in my yearling jungle's tank! lol I can't believe how much he's grown in the 2 months i've had him, they're on the same food size! haha (jungle is/always has been a pain in the bum to get eating though)


----------



## Tigerlily (May 3, 2014)

If it was me I'd go with Ramses or Rasmus but Ramsay is cute! 
Also with their colouring I keep thinking Chino would be so cute, short for Caramel Mocha Frappucchino haha. TimTam was another I was tempted to use... this is my subconscious telling me that I'm obsessed with chocolate...

What wattage heat mat do you use giggles?

Love that pic with your jungle: "Hello, let's be friends!" lol


----------



## GlenCoco (May 3, 2014)

@giggles
i named mine Levi, short for leviathan under the meaning of largeness plus he loves being near his water at night, plus Levi sounds cute which suits his puppy eyes and fat head haha. i got my spotted as an adult, he was already named tiberius but i dubbed him as tye (i didnt like his full name too much and tye is also a nice name  )
i thing ramsay is a great name for him  usually if an idea for a name pops in you head its hard to shake clear of it, well for me anyway, have you looked into any latin or ancient names/ nouns? theyre always fun
if i ever get an albino i have already decided to call it Gabriel as in the angel (im agnostic so no religious bias, i just like the reference)


----------



## GlenCoco (May 15, 2014)

holy crap guys great night for me tonight
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....5_10152174540402523_2319714018866513036_n.jpg
i tried feeding little levi tonight and he constricted this little rat and just held it like a teddy bear for ages, i didnt think he would eat it but he eventully did which is good.
i check on him about an hour later and look what i see 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....54_10152174597622523_642054262372261182_n.jpg
the little guys shedding! this is the first time ive ever caught any of my snakes in the act this is very exciting for me, especially when this is only his second shed with me as his owner. i tried filming it but he got some stage fright so ill just take photos of his progress 

- - - Updated - - -

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t31.0-8/10357787_10152174621602523_7021931544352665797_o.jpg
https://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t31.0-8/10320898_10152174621572523_5950361281305734147_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t31.0-8/10258308_10152174621697523_4441356496469328416_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t31.0-8/10317624_10152174621907523_5116015271192443661_o.jpg
sorry for the disgustingly bad quality guys, glass is kinda dirty and my phone isnt helping. plus i dont want to open his door and disturb him even more than what i am already

- - - Updated - - -

his shed skins kinda split around his enlarged belly, i blame this mostly on his dinner stretching things out, plus hes a sneaky shedder, he has like no warning signs, no discolored eyes, no real fading of scales or anything, usually i give his tank a spray of water once every few days but if i knew he was coming into shed i wouldve done it morning and night to help it come off in one piece


----------



## Tigerlily (May 17, 2014)

WOW that second shot is awesome!! I never really thought about it before but now I know how the shedding process starts! He looks kind of like a frilled neck lizard haha.

Cake is due to shed any moment too; his eyes went clear two days ago and I've been waiting impatiently for him... wish he had an appetite like yours, to still wanna eat while shedding what a lil monster! Cake went off food a week ago and I was getting a bit concerned until I saw his eyes go cloudy.


----------



## GlenCoco (May 17, 2014)

haha levi didnt eat for the first 2 months after moving in with me, and you still have to pick when he feeds, sometimes he still strikes and lets go but as a whole hes pretty good now. usually if hes in the mood of striking but not eating, he will then start launching at anything that moves, even if i walk past his enclosure with it closed and locked up he'll strike, he just gets cranky or something, next day hes back to his sweet loving self, i still havent been tagged yet and he has never tried tasting me out side his cranky moods when the smell of rat is wafting around

when i took that photo its almost like hes saying 'pika-boo' kinda cute.

how old/ big is cake?

- - - Updated - - -

yet more photos of Levi, i feel kinda awkward flooding this forum with photos of him but eh
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t31.0-8/s960x960/1782356_10152181898907523_1183232775615114615_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t31.0-8/s960x960/1559469_10152181898877523_8694423910942205552_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t31.0-8/s960x960/10344225_10152181898867523_7941197396266350872_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t31.0-8/s960x960/906273_10152181899007523_3940918824685556437_o.jpg
a bit of an adventure out on the clothes line, seemed really relaxed and curious about everything as always even with the overcast skies


----------



## Jarrah (May 19, 2014)

Jarrah has just gone into shed too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacevy (May 19, 2014)

I have a question for all other rsp owners. My little hatchie has really runny poo. The white urate section is normal hardish but the rest is very watery. Is this normal?


----------



## Tigerlily (May 19, 2014)

@GlenCoco I'd have to look up the papers (buried somewhere under my avalanche of stuff) but I was under the impression he was clutchmates with Levi and giggles' roughie, would they be around five months now?






@Jarrah there must be something in the air because Cake just had a beautiful shed  And then smashed down a fuzzy haha shedding must be serious business!






@jacevy actually I would like some clarification on this too. I vaguely remember reading somewhere it's normal but every time I see it I feel a bit worried, doesn't look like python poo at all to me... and it's SO. stinky.


Edit: can anyone tell me how to make proper spaces between paragraphs?


----------



## giggles (May 20, 2014)

@jacey my guy's was like that too, when he was on pinkies, upsized his food and its "normal" looking now. lol definitely was shocked at the size they can take haha my roughie and jungle seem to be hungrier as the cold has set in? anyone elses? lol


----------



## Tigerlily (May 29, 2014)

[MENTION=39954]giggles[/MENTION] how big is the poo? I fed Cake a larger fuzzy rat than usual last Thursday and the next day there was a long thin brown thing that I'm ASSUMING is poo but it looks so incredibly different to the watery stuff he had before OR regular (adult) python poo that I've seen that I'm shocked. Plus, considering the size of the rat it seems REALLY SMALL. I'm having a hard time coming up with something for size comparison lol... maybe half the length of a toothpick, and not much thicker??? That's pretty crazy right... even as I ask this question I think I know it sounds crazy. He's getting pretty chunky around the tummy though so I'm wondering if he's just gaining weight or if there's still a bunch of undigested rat in there... I have no idea what to expect of hatchie metabolisms...

Oh and yes, he's still ravenous as ever; the cold hasn't affected his appetite at all. 

Should I be expecting a massive dump in a week or so?


----------



## giggles (May 29, 2014)

[MENTION=39720]Tigerlily[/MENTION], well it was normal til this week and now it's watery again, so i have NO idea what's going on lol i did upsize he's enclosure so perhaps its stress related, i haven't had an adult yet so i dont know what to expect there. make sure there's nothing hard feeling in his stomach though, what substrate do you have? hopefully there's nothing he could of accidentally eaten that would cause a blockage. do you take him out regularly for exercise?


----------



## beastcreature (May 29, 2014)

Very lovely male, could do with a few non phone pictures that do him justice though.


----------



## GlenCoco (May 30, 2014)

[MENTION=39736]beastcreature[/MENTION]
he has lovely scales, i also like how his tan lines almost look like eyebrows haha
how old/ big is he?


----------



## beastcreature (May 30, 2014)

GlenCoco said:


> [MENTION=39736]beastcreature[/MENTION]
> he has lovely scales, i also like how his tan lines almost look like eyebrows haha
> how old/ big is he?



He's about 4 years old & roughly 5 ft.


----------



## giggles (Jun 21, 2014)

What's a "normal" growth for rsp hatchies? Mine is about 6months and already about 110cms?! but super thin still? Oh he shed today, hadn't yet witnessed before, he uses himself as a scratching post to get the skin off ! Despite having a rough rock cave and climbing objects... lol pretty cool and strange haha no wonder it's always in knots when I go to unravel it lol


----------



## GlenCoco (Jun 23, 2014)

[MENTION=39954]giggles[/MENTION] he soundsuper long, mines probably about the same age but only around 75cm but he eats like a machine. mines still supper skinny i think they might fatten up when they hit maturity or something


----------



## giggles (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm just amazed at the growth in the 3-4 months i've had him lol


----------



## Tigerlily (Jun 25, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!

Also what size food are you feeding him? He definitely looks much bigger than mine..


----------



## giggles (Jun 25, 2014)

[MENTION=39720]Tigerlily[/MENTION], well the petshop i buy rats from have 2 "fuzzy" sizes and i'm just moving him up to the larger ones, rat pups i think they're technically called, almost the same weight as an adult mouse. i've never really fed him on a schedule though, its anywhere between 4-7 days due to busy-ness, perhaps ive been powerfeeding him without even realising lol


----------



## GlenCoco (Jun 25, 2014)

i feed mine once he starts getting more active at night which usilly is around every 5 or so days. i feed him fuzzies rats, quite large compared to him, gives him quite a belly buldge, i wouldnt know how much they weigh though. 
i usually feed him two maybe 3 max otherwise im afraid he will over eat, ill probably up him in a month or two. i just want him to get a bit fatter, hes fairly long but so skinny compared to my spotted haha


----------



## giggles (Jun 25, 2014)

yeah definitely, i was a little worried about mines skinniness too lol I have been told it takes them longer than other pythons to digest completely like 7 days i think, so now i'm worried about continuing feeding him so soon after. >.< lol I'm hoping they dont get thick/big enough to think cats are a meal though? haha


----------



## GlenCoco (Jun 25, 2014)

haha well i havent had any problems so far so i dont mind if mine eats like a little piggy haha i just make sure his rat lump is gone before i feed him again. they did a episode on snakebytes tv with a fully grown roughie (it was hella ******, bit brian and himself multipule times the blood was insane from their huge teeth) it wasnt thick really, maybe a cubby dimond size? ill find a link for you but theyre nothing like a bredli

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b8-qdVXx_k
at 6:25 is where the fully grown roughie is

and his later video where he came out in one piece at 2:45
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isT_mPXfWM8


----------



## Tigerlily (Jun 25, 2014)

[MENTION=39850]GlenCoco[/MENTION] are you saying you feed two rats in one sitting? I often wonder if I should feed him another because he acts hungry even after he eats. My rat supplier gives me a mixed bag of fuzzies in different sizes and so far I've only fed the smaller ones. Swampie said his are taking 20g rats so when these run out I'll be upsizing and see how it goes.
[MENTION=39954]giggles[/MENTION] mine are the size of adult mice too! But they're still almost naked, some with very little fur... oh and you mentioned the slower digestion but just for comparison, mine poos 3-5 days after the feed... I learned that the hard way when I had him on my bed and he bowel-movemented all over it. It was literally the first time I ever let him on my bed too...


----------



## GlenCoco (Jun 25, 2014)

[MENTION=39720]Tigerlily[/MENTION] yeah i do, i usully give him one, let it get down his throat wait a min or 2 then try for another. usully he takes the first really quickly, the second he slows a bit but im not standing there for 10 minutes looking like an fool with a rat on tongs haha usually takes 1 - 3 minutes to take it again. usully he begs for another all S'ed up flicking his tongue but i decide he has had enough just because of the size comparrison between him and the rats. before i had levi, tye the spotted was on hoppers, he was taking something like 2 - 3 a week untill i bounced him up to weeners, since then its hit winter and he has eaten twice in like the last 6 months haha my foreman at work has a spotted and he told me he feeds it medium adults but its just as large as mine, be it tye doesnt really buldge after a feed on weeners but he hardly wants to eat after


----------



## yommy (Jun 27, 2014)

some of my hatchos


----------



## GlenCoco (Jun 28, 2014)

[MENTION=1282]yommy[/MENTION]
for sale? or just for a private collection?

- - - Updated - - -

nevermind just saw the ad haha
i really want to get a female for my guy for when he grows up but money  haha


----------



## giggles (Jun 28, 2014)

I want a female for mine too  at this rate he'd be ready to breed next year, weight wise i reckon lol [MENTION=39720]Tigerlily[/MENTION], my roughie is the only one that's bowel-movemented on my bed too  lucky i love him lol so gross  mine has 2 per feed too.


----------



## GlenCoco (Jun 28, 2014)

[MENTION=39954]giggles[/MENTION] im bit by the breeding bug that ever reptile enthusiest catches haha. i don't know how much they are in a demand but knowing how slow business is for the antaresia group i dont want to be left with hatchies haha, i just want to cut eggs and see a little bundle of joy poke his head out of that disgustingly gooy mess haha. seems today you need some real stella animals to guarentee sales, maybe jungles are the way to go? they are allways popping out weird and wonderful morphs, even though they arent really my cup of tea.
pinstrip roughie... thats what i would want to aim for haha, love my pinstripes


----------



## giggles (Jun 28, 2014)

[MENTION=39850]GlenCoco[/MENTION] pinstripe would be pretty cool xD I don't know much about breeding/cooling/incubating or newborn care lol I think I'd like to have a go at it, probably a long way down the track though ! I have a jungle and would put a jag over her if/when I want to give it a go lol I think it depends where you are for the demand, I had to go 2 hours to get my roughie so maybe up here I'd have a good chance at selling babies lol


----------



## GlenCoco (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah im only 21 so until i have a house of my own i dont think i will be breeding anytime soon haha. yeah swampie was about and hour and a half away from me so good point.


----------



## yommy (Jun 28, 2014)

I've been breeding for many years now. I cracked RSPs for the 1st time last season with breeding 2 clutches, getting eggs and incubation isnt any different to other Morelia's but the hatchlings defineately are. You need alot more patience with them and tricks that work with other morelias dont really with them. They take alot longer to establish but once eating are little power houses but they start on their terms. And come out of the egg as a head attached to a piece of string 

Been alot of fun though and i have some cracking super light ones


----------



## zeke (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## SarahScales (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## GlenCoco (Jun 29, 2014)

[MENTION=4285]zeke[/MENTION] looks gorgeous, how old/ long


----------



## zeke (Jun 29, 2014)

Roughly 2.6 years i pretty sure it hatched November 2011. And about 4.5 to 5 foot I haven't actually measured him.


----------



## giggles (Jun 30, 2014)

[MENTION=4285]zeke[/MENTION] is he adult size? doesn't seem like they get very thick. I was under the impression they got to 2 metres though. I'm starting to think my furry pets wont be food size  lol


----------



## zeke (Jun 30, 2014)

I wouldnt say hes fully grown just yet they get about the 2 meter mark to my understanding but to stay pretty slender


----------



## Tigerlily (Jun 30, 2014)

SarahScales said:


>



That is one seriously beautiful shot SarahScales


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jul 1, 2014)

[MENTION=4285]zeke[/MENTION] [MENTION=39954]giggles[/MENTION] 
I thought they stayed pretty slender too, until I saw this one from snake ranch. It was massive. Sorry for the horrible photos, there all I've got of this beast.


----------



## Fil_14 (Jul 1, 2014)

SarahScales said:


>



Sensational shot Miss Scales. You must have a good camera. 


Fil...


----------



## zeke (Jul 1, 2014)

[MENTION=29801]RSPcrazy[/MENTION] thats massive the biggest ive seen was on an episode of snakebytes


----------



## beastcreature (Jul 1, 2014)

That Roughie looks like it's being conditioned for breeding, you can see there is a bit of tension in the skin where the scales separate.


----------



## Ellannn (Jul 2, 2014)

My adorable little guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahScales (Jul 3, 2014)

Fil_14 said:


> Sensational shot Miss Scales. You must have a good camera.
> 
> 
> Fil...



Haha I wish! Just an old iPhone!


----------



## Tigerlily (Jul 6, 2014)

*My handsome boy*

He never really seems to enjoy being outside though...


----------



## GlenCoco (Jul 6, 2014)

levi loves being outside, hes so active and curious about everything around him, i love seeing him like that i think he really enjoys it

tye on the otherhand... just tries to burrow into the ground and hide away...


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 29, 2014)

I love these guys


----------



## beastcreature (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry, broken images.


----------



## yommy (Aug 15, 2014)

Got heaps of babies still from these guys... Great species


----------



## GlenCoco (Aug 19, 2014)

just a few more recent shots of levi (about 2 weeks old). he gets really cranky after a feed sometimes, shown in some of these photos where hes not scared of showing off how many coils and lungs he can do. it got so bad that day i had to put up a sheet over his glass window to stop him from lunging at his own reflection and whenever i walked passed (really unusual for him, he hasnt been that agressive for months and hes usually so sweet natured). the rat i gave him in the other photos were weiner rats, he was eating 2 of the smaller size so i decided to bump him up. i knew they were big for him but not as huge as they turned out to be haha. he struggled a lot, gave up a few times to rest before trying again and i was kinda worried for him and his safety but after about 45 mins of struggling he got it down, ive fed him twice since then with the weiners and hes got them down within minutes now. hes getting bigger and fatter which im over the moon about.
View attachment 311981
View attachment 311980
View attachment 311982
View attachment 311983
View attachment 311984
View attachment 311985
View attachment 311986
View attachment 311987
View attachment 311988


----------



## giggles (Oct 17, 2014)

I unfortunately have to rehome my little guy !  anyone keen? pm for some details etc


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 17, 2014)

giggles said:


> I unfortunately have to rehome my little guy !  anyone keen? pm for some details etc


He's so cute!


----------



## 5potted (Oct 18, 2014)

This first time breeder popped out 17 eggs a fortnight ago


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 9, 2016)

Thought I might get this thread up and running again. I know they don't really vary in coloration too much but I still adore them. Show us ya RSP's!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 14, 2017)

More of Winston. He's slowly gaining some size and is a wonderful handler.


----------



## Buggster (Jan 14, 2017)

Can't wait until I can get my R2 license so I can get one of these guys! 
Absolute stunners!


----------

